# Penn Peerless no.9



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how to mag this reel?


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

yes do it all the time


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, I'll have a go at it.

1) Do you know how to mag a Penn conventional reel? If so you could try it that way, with magnets on the inside of the left side plate, if there is room. 

If not, see #2 

2) The Penn 10 is a magged version of this reel. The schematic Penn 10  shows one magnet mounted on the spool side of the bridge plate with a stud.

You should be able to do the same thing with epoxy.


----------

